# Ideas for rounding out a tiny tank?



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Now that I've decided that after my java ferns grow out, I'll sell them, I'm needing another plant to fill the space. I'm going to have some room for a taller plant in the background after I remove my now unused UGF tube, but I'm still probably going to be keeping the plain gravel substrate and the what I think is low light levels. Unfortunately the light is very yellow, so it's hard to tell.
Right now I have lovely little anubias that gives a very nice dark green, and my dwarf lilly is a bronzey-reddish color. Both of them have broad leaves, and I'm looking for a little bit of variation. There is the problem of this being such a small tank, that whatever I get can only be about 6" max.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

I ordered some Contortion Vals, which look like tall sea-grass. I'll be putting them in my ten gallon, and they shouldn't grow over 12"

I'll be receiving them in around 2-3 days so I can confirm it for you.

I also ordered a variety of plants, Dwarf Hairgrass, Anacharis, etc... They're pretty different from Anubias.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Dwarf hairgrass will probably need more light than what you have. If you like the look of swords, there is dwarf swords that only get a few inches tall. Or you can use dwarf sagetaria that will go about 6 inches tall and would kind of look like vals.

Not a real good pic but here is a tank with dwarf sag


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

susankat said:


> Dwarf hairgrass will probably need more light than what you have. If you like the look of swords, there is dwarf swords that only get a few inches tall. Or you can use dwarf sagetaria that will go about 6 inches tall and would kind of look like vals.
> 
> Not a real good pic but here is a tank with dwarf sag


Hmm, I like the look of that sag. I'm thinking between that and a dwarf sword, but there's so many different swords out there... @[email protected]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Do a google on dwarf chain sword. You could put the sag in the back and dwarf swords as a ground cover.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have E tenellus(chain sword.)I love it.Its a nice spreader and can be a great filler.
I had been told it was microsword,but It never looked like it was as small as others.I did a research and IDed it myself.Very easy plant and as long as you have fish and light,it should do good.Just dont expect it to run all over the place fast.


----------

